# HO or N scale Subway Layout for a Beginner?



## bombardiermike

Since my birthday is coming around the corner, and I have some leftover room on my train table (maybe 1.5' x 5'), I thought I would create a subway layout, because I have been wanting to do this for a long time. I just need some help because I am still a beginner and torn between HO and N scales. I'm not really picky about the subway station or the tunnels but I don't want to go outside the Washington Metro or NYCTA rolling stock. First, I need help on the station and the tunnels. I was thinking about scaling up or down a 1:140 papercraft model and adding in basswood + LEDs and copying and pasting a part of the tunnel over and over. Next, I need the subway cars. If I choose HO scale, it will be somewhat more expensive, but I can wait for a Metro car to pop up on ebay, and if I can't find one, I'll get the walthers proto r17 set or the r32/r38 from island model works. If I choose N scale, I will have to spend much less, and I will be able to do much more with the small space, but I'll have a very limited selection (r160 anyone? eww) Basically, I don't know how to make a subway layout or what to get so I just need help, any help.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I have never thought of such a project but I give you kudos for making the attempt. I think it is a fabulous idea. Sorry that I cannot help you to decide on scale, but either one has its advantages and disadvantages -- go with your first instinct. That usually is the best choice.

Having ridden often on the Washington DC Metro, it is one of the nicest I've ever seen. There must be hundreds of images online of it that will give you plenty of ideas and material to copy. Good luck and I'm sure we all would love to see photos of the progress.


----------



## wingnut163

i have two sets of the R 17 trains. worked for NYCTA for 40 years. il be doing a subway line on my lay out. but only two track, not three. il all so have it go from an "ell" line to under ground just like the real pelham bay line dose ( thats the signs on the set) which i happen to have had to use since i lived by it.
its HO.


----------



## Carl

When one does a "Subway" layout.....how is it see?


----------



## wingnut163

with your eyes.

the under ground part is open to see the workings..
three layers of structure.
there are all most as many tracks above grown then there are under it.

http://www.nycmodeltransit.org/
try this.


----------



## bombardiermike

I contacted island model works and they made a dc metro model and its already on shapeways. Then I found some tunnel graphics on google images.


----------



## bombardiermike

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I have never thought of such a project but I give you kudos for making the attempt. I think it is a fabulous idea. Sorry that I cannot help you to decide on scale, but either one has its advantages and disadvantages -- go with your first instinct. That usually is the best choice.
> 
> Having ridden often on the Washington DC Metro, it is one of the nicest I've ever seen. There must be hundreds of images online of it that will give you plenty of ideas and material to copy. Good luck and I'm sure we all would love to see photos of the progress.


Yes for sure. I never went on any subway besides the dc metro which I go on every time I visit my grandma. I rode on it since I was a kid so I guess I'm spoiled thinking that all subways are so clean and good. I also went on the beijing metro but only once. And yes, I will definitely post pictures as I build.


----------



## bombardiermike

i'm thinking about this again, since i moved up to ho scale, my choices right now is either the r32 available from island model works or the r1-9 available from funaro and camerlengo, however i have not heard anything about the r1-9 kits or seen any pictures, does anyone have experiences with those? the r1-9 is in stock from walthers and internettrains
http://www.fandckits.com/HO_Passenger_Traction/104.html
EDIT: another question, how will i power the subway cars? i can't find any self containing powered trucks: i know there's the tenshodo and black beetle but those are hard to get, and nwsl's stanton drive is too expensive, i thought i might be able to use the self containing truck from bachmann's pcc trolley?


----------



## wingnut163

this is just a start. ill load some more later.

a forman that i worked with in nycta help designed the shops for the DC.Atalanta subways.


----------

